# NIC.DE.VU down...!?



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Site nur teporär down ist oder ob es damit andere pobs gibt...!?

Mfg


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2009)

Sowohl die offizielle de.vu Seite als auch normale Webseiten funktionieren doch ohne Probleme?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Januar 2009)

jo, jetzt wieder aber genau dann wenn ich die verlinkung ändern will ist nic.de.vu down... naja um aber ehlich zu sein war das erst zwei mal und das zu sehr unmenschlichen zeiten


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ein temporäres Problem. Warum schreibst du nicht eher die an, anstatt hier etwas im Forum zu eröffnen?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Februar 2009)

Warum...? Darum...! Mich hat halt mal Interessiert ob das die Regel ist, oder doch eher ein seltener Fall.


----------

